

Russian forensic report on Arafat's Death - jdmitch
http://www.aljazeera.com/investigations/killing-arafat/russian-forensic-report-arafat-death-20131189959812216.html

======
jdmitch
only 17 pages - very short compared to the much-discussed report yesterday
from the Swiss:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6684314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6684314)

